# downgrading via source



## blah44 (May 26, 2014)

If I have 9.2 installed and I wanted an older version, like 8.x or 7.x, would `make buildworld` to downgrade via source work at all? Or is that totally insane?


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2014)

blah44 said:
			
		

> If I have 9.2 installed and I wanted an older version, like 8.x or 7.x, would `make buildworld` to downgrade via source work at all?


Keep in mind that the entire 7.x version is EoL. FreeBSD 8.4 is the last of the 8 versions and that's going to be EoL in June 2015. 

It should be possible to downgrade using source but I don't recommend doing it.


----------

